# Exo Terra/Zoo Med terrarium



## guapoalto049 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting one of these terrariums that opens in the front. I know a few of you have experience with them-what do you think?

Is it a waste of money? I'd get the 12x12x18" one so I could pack it high with sticks for my Idolos. Seems better than regular glass for ventilation, and holds more humidity than a net cage. Kind of like an in-between.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 4, 2010)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=18848

doesn't look like a waste to me...I would get 3 or 4 if I didn't have 100s of presents to buy or X-mas.

Harry


----------



## Jesskb (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a 12x12x18 and I really love it. I got it at petco on sale for like 30 bucks. I spent a lot of time on decorating it and keep it in my living room (my mantises live in my bugroom) I cycle mantises through it. So for a couple days I have one in there, then I switch it out for another. I also use it for breeding, and it works wonders for that.


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a ZooMed 12x12x12 one and I like it. It would be big for just one I think, but communal species are great in one!


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup. As I've mentioned before, I prefer the screen ones to the glass for cleaning and better ventilation. Also, there are gaps around the doors that you'll need to address, and I've not found a cosmetically pleasing way to do this (yet).

The mesh ones are cheaper, too.


----------



## bravado (Dec 13, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> Yup. As I've mentioned before, I prefer the screen ones to the glass for cleaning and better ventilation. Also, there are gaps around the doors that you'll need to address, and I've not found a cosmetically pleasing way to do this (yet).
> 
> The mesh ones are cheaper, too.


hmmmmmm my flies have been getting out of my 1ft cube exoterra idolo cage but i've been unable to figure out how. i assume from what you've said that it must be through the small gaps on the glass door. what non cosmetically pleasing ways have you tried to address this?


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 31, 2010)

I used some weather stripping on the inside of one. I'll probably use silicon on the other one. I've just taped them shut when needed. I've also found a few small gaps in the screens themselves, where they've drifted a bit. Big enough to let houseflies out. I fixed them with black hot glue and you can't easily tell.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 6, 2011)

Update: I've decided to get one! I'm going all out- cork background, moss, fogger, sticks galore! This will be for my Idolo ladies, then any humidity lovers I keep after them.

Jess-How the heck did you find one for $30!? The cheapest I can find is about $50.


----------

